# How to reduce the file size of panoramic photoshop pictures?



## jdong217 (Aug 23, 2011)

I made a really nice panoramic view of the NYC skyline, but the file is literally 800 MB large. I only had the option of saving as a tiff or psb. Is there anything I can do to reduce the size? I don't mind having to go back and redo the process. The panoramic is made up of 11 pictures, each anywhere from 5-11 MB large


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Aug 23, 2011)

I use Gimp for my PP....  However, I think its as simple as "Flattening the image" after you've got all the peices put together and looking the way you want in Photoshop.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 23, 2011)

Reload it and save it as a jpg.  Or, resize it to a smaller dimension.  Keep in mind, either way........ you're throwing away data.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2011)

Save the layered file as a .PSD after making a duplicate of the image - Image > Duplicate. Check the box in the duplicate dialog box that merges the layers.

With the duplicate image active, Click on Image > Mode> 8-bits/channel, to make sure the bit-depth is not 16-bits.

Once the bit depth is 8-bits, JPEG is one of the options in the Save or Save As dialog box.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Aug 23, 2011)

Watch this... 

Panoramas: Ep 75: Digital Photography 1 on 1 - YouTube


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 23, 2011)

lower the quality of the jpeg noob


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 23, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> lower the quality of the jpeg noob


 
Try reading his post first, noob. 


--
Sent from my HTC Pyramid.


----------



## jdong217 (Aug 23, 2011)

KmH said:


> Save the layered file as a .PSD after making a duplicate of the image - Image > Duplicate. Check the box in the duplicate dialog box that merges the layers.
> 
> With the duplicate image active, Click on Image > Mode> 8-bits/channel, to make sure the bit-depth is not 16-bits.
> 
> Once the bit depth is 8-bits, JPEG is one of the options in the Save or Save As dialog box.



I did this but still I cannot save in anything other than a psb, tiff, or one other thing that escapes me right now. I cropped and rotated the image a little and merged the layers, which brought it down to 250 MB. I just saved it as a tiff and opened it in iOS's preview then re-saved as a jpeg. The jpeg is still pretty large though - 58 MB. Is this typical?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 23, 2011)

jdong217 said:


> The jpeg is still pretty large though - 58 MB. Is this typical?



If it's got a lot of pixels, it may not be.  But the largest jpg pano I've got in my archives is a mere 28Mb.  What's the pixel dimensions?


----------



## jdong217 (Aug 23, 2011)

^If I'm reading it correctly, then 31507&#8198;×&#8198;2336 It's listed under dimensions on preview (iOS)


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 23, 2011)

jdong217 said:


> ^If I'm reading it correctly, then 31507&#8198;×&#8198;2336 It's listed under dimensions on preview (iOS)



That sounds about right.  My 28M is 16000 x 3900.


----------

